# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Can't get photo's to upload

## Jolenels

I can't get any photo's to upload.  They are cell phone photos so I tried directly from my cell phone.  Invalid format.  I tried to save them from the facebook to my computer and then upload them.  Invalid format.  I tried changing the format (they were .jpeg and I changed them to .bitmap just to try) but invalid format.  I cropped them to make them smaller, invalid format.  I'm not very tech savvy so I need it explained to me in dummy terms what I am doing wrong!  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jolenels

the facebook....I may or may not be spending too much time with my Grandma :S

----------


## bill

I'm not really sure if you are doing anything wrong. I don't often upload directly to the site via my phone, I normally use tapatalk or I use an outside host, like photobucket and copy and paste the "IMG code" into a post. I'll upload a pic here to verify tapatalk uploads work though:



Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## James

I am also having a problem uploading pictures.

I tried uploading pics from my computer, but for some reason the forum site won't let me do this today.

I  get an "This is not a valid image file" message even though it's the  same format  I've used before (also changing the format / size doesn't  work today).

----------


## bill

I sent a pm to the admin. Photo uploads have been an off and on issue for a while now.  :Frown: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Jolenels

Thanks for the help guys!

----------


## Paul

Current photo upload issues are most likely due to the server migration the site underwent earlier this week. We have notified the site administrator and are actively working in the background to test the sites functionality and squash any other issues. Thank you for bringing this to our attention and please let us know if you come across any other errors. 

Paul

----------


## Joey

Thanks for the answer, I was just about to see if there was one, as I am also experiencing the same issue! I shall sit and wait and see what happens then  :Smile:

----------


## baconsdabomb

I was having the same problem and Amy directed me to using photo bucket and it works like a charm now except for uploading pictures in my albums. Photo bucket is super easy. Just upload your pictures and click on the photo you are wanting to put in a post. When you do to the right the very last html code it gives you saying image is the one you want to click to copy and then just paste it in your post  :Smile:  Hope you got it figured out!

----------


## ArtloverHannah

I've tried uploading directly from my computer, using tinypic, and using photobucket! I'm getting an "invalid file" error each time! help!

----------


## James

I hope that the photo uploading issue is fixed soon. :Frown:

----------


## Paul

So do we. We have reported the issue. Just waiting on the fix.

----------


## irThumper

> I've tried uploading directly from my computer, using tinypic, and using photobucket! I'm getting an "invalid file" error each time! help!



When using Photobucket, use upload from URL... copy the pic addy into the bar and be sure to uncheck the box; that's what I did to post the one above. 
Thank Paul for this trick  :Wink:

----------


## bill

That seems like a bit of work. Easier to just copy and paste the 'IMG' link into the body of your post. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

> That seems like a bit of work. Easier to just copy and paste the 'IMG' link into the body of your post. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Oops!... well I'm tech-challenged so am learning a lot  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## bill

No problem. Paul always does things the hard way lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## irThumper

Heh, whatever gets the job done though  :Wink:

----------


## pannaking22

Any updates on this being fixed? I tried uploading a few photos from my computer and I was having the same invalid file type problem everyone else seems to be having.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Lynn

Very sorry for the inconvenience 
John is aware of it. He is working it.

Thanks
 :Butterfly:

----------

irThumper, pannaking22

----------


## Lynn

Yes Paul's method will work. However for those of us that DO NOT want to use photo bucket , and using a PC--- it is not working.


Very sorry for the inconvenience 
John is aware of it. He is working it.

Thanks
 :Butterfly:

----------


## pannaking22

Cool, thanks for letting us know  :Smile:

----------


## louie71

So just to confirm as long as I paste in the link from a photo sharing site be it google drive, drop box, photobucket etc. the image should embed? Basically, use the url method instead of trying to upload from a PC?

----------


## Lynn

Very sorry for the inconvenience
Yes , uploading photos from your ( our) pc is not working
Our administrator is working on it.

 :Butterfly:

----------

irThumper

----------


## Scott Bogard

Just a quick note, photo uploading is still not working...  As of right now 9:56 PM, 5/4/15.  I just caught two beautiful gray tree frogs and wanted to share their beauty before I wised up and let them go, but I guess I'll have to wait...

----------

irThumper

----------


## Tiger Rye

i've also tried, direct from pc, photobucket tinypic etc and still getting invalid file
i wanted to put a profile pic in, but no luck so i'll try to this post, fingers crossed, let me know if you see it
[IMG][/IMG]
ok i can see it but can you and how do i get this as my profile pic, size etc is ok

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Monkey Business

Tiger I am with you-I have also tried photobucket, Flickr, direct from computer,  jpg, bmp, pdf, resizing down to teeny tiny files, nothing works. One day I spent 2 hours trying to get it to work! I'm no technology whiz but this should not be so difficult. I somehow managed by "accident" to get a profile pic. It's like some days the system will work and I just hit it right that day. Would love to know how you got that pic to show up! What steps etc. 

Surely someone out there can tell us how to do this?

----------


## bill

If it involves the uploader program, it cannot be done. Pictures can be posted in threads using an <img> link pasted into the body of the message. Anything involving using the uploader program will not work. 

The problem has been reported many times, we have no update on when or even if it will be corrected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

LilyPad, Monkey Business, Tiger Rye

----------


## Cory

I put my pics on imgur then from there a just copy and paste the actual picture to my thread and its worked everytime.

----------

Monkey Business, Tiger Rye

----------

